# Norse Werewolf alternatives? Blood Bowl.



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of any miniature manufacturers that offer werewolf minis? I have been cruising the internet for a while now and haven't found anything that seems like it would work. I did find one made for Hordes by Privateer Press, but I need 2, and I am not willing to pay 30$ for one. I'd also like them to be somewhat closs in size to the Chaos Marauders I am going to use for the Norseman. 


Any feedback would be appreciated! I would also be willing to convert and greenstuff, but again, price becomes an issue, and I'd like to go with the werewolf look vs the wulfen look.

Thanks!
Cheers.

Also - would help if the company is based in the US, have had issues with receiving things from overseas lately


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I moved your thread to Modelling and Painting forum as it should get more replies in here.


If you can find a US stockist for West Wind Productions they have some nice ones.
http://www.westwindproductions.co.u...t=1&manufacturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=


For the US I have not found any quality ones yet, but will keep looking.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To be honest the PP ones are your best bet I think. Although for some reason I have it in the back of my head that Reaper has some cool werewolf style models as well. Don't quote me on that however.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright cool, thanks guys. After looking for another few hours I came across some cool converted ones as well. Rat ogre bodies with heads from the goblin wolf riders. It figures, they don't have the wolf rider bits on battlewagon...


----------

